# Gummifische patentieren #c



## zanderplaz (8. Dezember 2016)

Liebes Forum,

habe leider noch nicht viel zu diesem Thema in Erfahrung bringen können:

Erstmal konkret zu meinem Fall:

Ich habe in meiner Bastlerwerkstatt einen Gummifisch entworfen und auch die ersten Prototypen gegossen. Der Erfolg am Wasser gab mir bisher Recht, dass der Köder auf jeden Fall Fische fängt. 

Jetzt habe ich das Glück günstig an die nötigen Materialien usw. heranzukommen um die Köder in kleinen Serien herzustellen. Nachdem meine Angelkollegen nun nurnoch mit meinen Ködern angeln habe ich gedacht, dass könnte man ja auch gewerblich versuchen. Bei einem Gufi-Preis von ca0,80 - 0,90 EUR/Stk bei wirklich nettem design, denke ich auch echt ok. 

ABER jetzt kommt das Problem. 

Ich habe mehrere Versionen entworfen, eine ähnelt z.B. dem Flash J von Fisharrow. Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt, hab ich kein Bock verklagt zu werden, weil ich irgendwelche Schutzrechte verletze. 

Online konnte ich zu Patenten für Gummiköder NICHTS finden. 

*Ist es überhaupt möglich Gummifische zu patentieren (immerhin ist die Form ja etwas verschieden, dass Grundlegende Prinzip - Schlanker Körper + Schaufelschwanz bei Actionshads das gleiche

Können bestimmte Farben patentiert werden? *

Ich würde für die Fischchen einen kleinen Online-Shop öffnen und auf Ebay bisschen verkaufen. Also Ja, ich denke auf jeden Fall daran das ganze gewerblich zu machen.

Ich selbst habe garkeine Lust ein Patent oder so anzumelden, mir gehts nur ums Angeln und vielleicht etwas Taschengeld. Aber ich will ungern rechtlich Ärger bekommen. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
#c#c#c

Petri 
Euer André


----------



## zanderplaz (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Habe hier ein Bild einer meiner Köder angefügt. 

Wie findet ihr den? Habe noch ein paar andere Farben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Was bitte ist da "entworfen"??

Ein weiterer, mittlerweile inflationärer Aufguß eines SproHS/Kauli/Schlagmichtotshad.


----------



## zanderplaz (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was bitte ist da "entworfen"??
> 
> Ein weiterer, mittlerweile inflationärer Aufguß eines SproHS/Kauli/Schlagmichtotshad.



Genau das ist doch das Problem!!! 

Natürlich sehen die sich ähnlich... 
Aber Andere Gufis kosten mittlerweile 1,5€, was echt heftig ist... da kann ein Tag Zanderangeln richtig teuer werden. 


Vllt ist "entworfen" das falsche Wort... 

Aber bitte produktiv kritisieren....

danke


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Solange du nicht die exakt gleichen Maße eines "Markenshads" nachgießt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, inwieweit du da iwelche Patentrechte verletzt.
Der Stintshad wird ja nun auch in immer wieder leicht abgewandelter Form von Hinz und Kunz vertickt.

Kann man sich einen existierenden, natürlichen Organismus quasi morphologisch patentieren lassen? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Justsu (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Also ich finde der ist ziemlich weit entfernt vom "Lieblingsstintkauliplayboyuki" die Ähnlichkeit zum Flash J ist allerdings kaum zu leugnen...

Zum eigentlichen Thema habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht viel konstruktives beizutragen, wenn ich mir anschaue wie viele nahezu gleiche Gummis es von verschiednen Herstellern gibt, vermute ich, dass da kaum einer ein Patent auf irgendwas hat... 

Generell könnte ich mir aber schon vorstellen, dass sowas grundsätzlich möglich ist...

Frag' doch vll. mal bei einem Hersteller der "Nachahmprodukte" nach, ob die sich da vorher Gedanken drüber gemacht haben...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Sowas kann man von einem Patentanwalt Prüfen lassen.
Vorher die Kosten abklären.

Vielleicht kannst du jemanden 10 Stk. schenken und er gibt dir 8-9€ Trinkgeld. 

mfg
NM


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Wenn überhaupt, dann dürfte wohl lediglich ein Gebrauchsmusterschutz bestehen. Damit der berührt wird, müsste man schon exakt 1:1 kopieren und womöglich sogar noch den Namen dazu mißbrauchen.


----------



## Sebbo85 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Ohne irgendwelche Gerüchte oder Unwahrheiten in die Welt setzen zu wollen: 

Habe vor einigen Jahren den netten Herr von MB Fishing angeschrieben, ob es möglich wäre 2-3 "Testköder" for free zu bekommen. Er verneinte und schilderte mir daraufhin, dass ein gewisser Herr P. vor einigen Jahren sich intensivste Informationen über die MB Köder einholte (Herstellung, Materialien) und anschließend auch ein paar Testköder erhielt, um einige Monate später dann seine eigenen, 1:1 kopierten Gummifische in den selben Farben wesentlich teurer und mit dem Verwendungszweck je nach Wetter auf den Markt zu bringen. 

Bezugnehmend auf diese Aussage, glaube ich kaum dass man überhaupt irgendwas patentieren lassen kann.. 

Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass ich für die Richtigkeit meiner Aussage keine Haftung übernehme, ist ja schon etwas her und die Mail finde ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Wenn ich nach fishing lure patent suchen, finde ich Patente.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Wäre aber mal interessant auszurechnen, wie viele Gummifischerl man verhökern müsste, um bei den horrenden Patentkosten wenigstens auf eine schwarze Null zu kommen!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Form glaube ich nicht. Aber bei den Namen musst Du aufpassen.
Was geschützt ist, kannst Du  hier nachschauen:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Aber in letzter Zeit, bringt jeder seinen "eigenen" Gummifisch raus. Das wird schon lästig. Man kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden, nur neu vermarkten.....


----------



## captn-ahab (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Kommen doch eh alle aus derselben Fabrik.

MB ärgert sich über Spionage bei den "eigenen" Ködern?? Komisch, beziehen doch asu China. Der Retailer kann sogar seinen Namen, hier Spro, aufdrucken lassen.


http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...0313433751.html?spm=a2700.7724856.35.1.wQVGbA


----------



## thanatos (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

es ist erstaunlich was man alles patentieren lassen kann
 sogar Namen fremder Personen deren Gebrauch von da ab
 jeder Nutzer nur noch  gegen Gebühren verwenden darf
 (z.B. Fritze Bollmann)   |kopfkrat
 Anderseits ,jeder kann sein Mehl als Mehl verkaufen und jeder Bäcker sein Brot  #6 
 Hat er aber ein besonderes Rezept und läßt es sich als 
 Fizzifuzzi  -Brot patentieren ...... 
  trotzdem dürfen dann
 alle anderen Brote noch genauso aussehen aber nicht als 
 Fizzi... verkauft werden . 
  Ergo- verkauf sie als Gufi -Eigenbau und alles ist paletti .#6
 Aber Garantie kann ich darauf auch nicht geben !


----------



## funkbolek (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Patent wird in Deutschland wohl eher nicht möglich sein, weil es sich nicht um eine technische neue "Erfindung" handelt. Farbe kann man schützen lassen, siehe zB Telekom Magenta. Darüberhinaus könntest du dir eine eigene Marke eintragen lassen um dich selbst vor Nachahmern zu schützen. Evtl könnte man auch über ein Geschmacksmuster nachdenken.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Zum Thema Patent ist ja genug gesagt:
Das spielt bei Gummifischen keinerlei Rolle und auch dürftest Du keine urheberrechtliche Probleme bekommen, solange Du nix 1:1 abkupferst, oder bestehende Namen verwendest!

:mSo gesehen steht also nichts im Weg, Deine Gufi zu gießen und zu verkaufen!

Vor einer ganz großen Gefahr muss ich hier aber dringend warnen:|znaika:
Dem Online-Shop!

Dafür brauchst Du unbedingt eine absolut wasserdichte AGB.
Wenn Du die nicht hast, kannst Du darauf warten, daß ein Heer von Abmahnanwälten über Dich herfällt!

#4Diese Aasgeier haben den ganzen Tag nichts besseres zu tun, als die AGBs von keinen Onlinshops nach klitzekleinen Formfehlern zu durchsuchen.
Wenn sie was finden, flattert Dir eine gesalzene Rechnung nach der anderen ins Haus.
(Jeder normale Mensch würde dafür wegen Erpressung im Gefängnis landen, aber sobald man ein Jura-Studium hat ist das legal...#q)
Diese Falle hat schon viele in die Privatinsolvez getrieben, die nur nebenbei ein paar hundert oder tausend € dazu verdienen wollten und dann plötzlich vor einem fünfstelligem Schuldenberg saßen!

So eine AGB kann man m.W. auch nicht einfach als "Standort-Vordruck" bekommen oder kaufen, sondern sollte wirklich indiviuell von einem Fachanwalt erstellt werden.
Die Kosten dafür gehen i.d.R. in den vierstelligen Bereich.

Ob sich das dann noch lohnt musst du Dir selbst ausrechnen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Und dann auch noch andere wichtige Formalitäten-Fragen rechtzeitig vorab klären. Beispielsweise bzgl.:

- Gewerbeschein
- Buchhaltung
- Umsatzsteuerpflicht bzw. Kleinunternehmerregelung
- gesetzl. Gewährleistungspflicht
- etc. etc.

--> auch ohne Abmahngeier kann Einfachmaldrauflosverkaufen arg ins Auge gehen, falls bestimmte Faktoren nicht ausreichend beachtet werden.

Allgemein ist da z. B. der Händlerbund eine gute Anlaufstelle bzw. Infoquelle (auch in puncto individuelle AGB).

Bzgl. aller Steuerfragen am besten direkt an das zuständige Finanzamt wenden.

All dies ist zusammen zweifellos ein gewisser Aufwand, aber hilft enorm, üblen Ärger zu vermeiden --> wenn der üble Ärger erst mal da ist, ist der Aufwand vergleichsweise viel größer.


----------



## Seele (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*



zanderplaz schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch das Problem!!!
> 
> Natürlich sehen die sich ähnlich...
> Aber Andere Gufis kosten mittlerweile 1,5€, was echt heftig ist... da kann ein Tag Zanderangeln richtig teuer werden.
> ...




 Das hat schon seinen Grund warum die Gufis so viel kosten. Wenn du mal ne Form brauchst mit der du Wettbewerbsfähig gießen kannst und die kaufen musst, fällt dir schon der Kinnladen runter. Dann hast die nicht ganz unerheblichen Kosten von Plastisol, Energie, Injektor, Farben, andere Zusätze, Schutzausrüstung, Shopmiete/Ebaygebühren usw. 
 Wenn du das alles zusammen hast, und auf den Gufi rechnest, musst du schon ein paar für 80 Cent verkaufen damit sich das lohnt. 
 Deshalb sind gute Gufis oft auch etwas teurer, auch wenn man denkt da denen ist ja nicht viel dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Solange Du Gufis nicht verkaufen willst, sondern nur für Dich persönlich welche machst, sind Patente latte..

Ob, auf was genau und auch in welchem Land etwas patentiert ist, bedeutet immer viel Recherche, weil teilweise unter Namen/Rubriken, unter denen man das nicht gleich vermutet..

Kann gut sein, dass irgendjemand mal irgendwas in Bezug auf Gummiköder und deren Herstellung oder Material patentieren liess..

Oder Gebrauchsmusterschutz oder Schützen von Namen/Wort/Bildmarken.

Das geht aber auch immer nur für bestimmte Bereiche, muss man für jeden extra bezahlen..

Und:
Man muss sein Recht (so man es hat,) am Ende auch noch durchsetzen und ob, und wenn ja wie, bei irgendwelchen Kleinkrautern Kohle zu holen wäre oder man am Ende selber auf Anwaltskosten etc. sitzen bleibt, muss man sich auch immer überlegen.

Wie geschrieben:
Solange Du die Gummis nur für Dich persönlich machst, aber nicht irgendwie  in Verkehr bringst, ist das aber eh kein Problem, auch wenn ein Patent drauf wäre.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Hallo,

Patent für Erfindungen oder technische Neuheiten gilt max. 20 Jahre
Gebrauchsmuster für erfinderische Schritte max. 10 Jahre
Geschmacksmuster fürs Design max. 25 Jahre
Markenschutz unbegrenzt, 
aber alles nur, solange die Gebühr bezahlt wird

Wenn bei bestimmten GuFis also die Schutzfristen abgelaufen sind oder die Gebühren nicht mehr bezahlt werden, kann sie jeder kopieren und gewerblich nutzen.

Wie beim FZ-Blinker, von dem es ja auch reichlich Nachahmungen gibt, nur unter anderem Namen, da DAM wahrscheinlich  noch immer für die Markenrechte zahlt.

Urheberrecht gilt nur für "geistiges Eigentum", also Texte, Software, Bilder Musik etc., nicht für technische Produkte.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Bezüglich Patente im Angelbereich ist die Google Patentsuche ganz lustig:
https://www.google.de/?tbm=pts 

Da kann man z.B. mal Gummifisch oder fishing lure oder irgendwas anderes aus dem Angelbereich eingeben. Das ist schon interessant, auf welche Ideen Leute kommen.


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Wenn man alle bedenkenswerte Aspekte und Kalkulationen zusammennimmt, glaube ich kaum, dass man für weniger als 1,- €/Stck. jemals in einen wirtschaftlich tragfähigen Bereich kommen wird. Dazu wirft so eine Kleinstmanufaktur einfach nicht die Stückzahlen ab. Und wenn es sich dann rechnet, ist man gleich in einem sehr gut besetzten Umfeld von handmade Custombaits, die aber dann auch nicht den Kassenschlager geben.

Denn wäre es nicht so, der Markt würde längst von solchen Kleinstserien überschwemmt sein.


----------



## geomujo (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*



zanderplaz schrieb:


> *Ist es überhaupt möglich Gummifische zu patentieren (immerhin ist die  Form ja etwas verschieden, dass Grundlegende Prinzip - Schlanker Körper  + Schaufelschwanz bei Actionshads das gleiche
> *


Erstmal finde ich es toll, wie du dir Gedanken über deine Köder und ann auch tatsächlich Nägel mit Köpfen machst.Ich hatte auch mal eine Idee eines Rückwärtslaufenden Köders. Über einen Entwurf am Tablet kam es jedoch nie hinaus:










Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Form glaube ich nicht. Aber bei den Namen musst Du aufpassen.
> Was geschützt ist, kannst Du  hier nachschauen:


Tja - was kann an einem Köder überhaupt patentiert oder anderweitig geschützt werden. Beim Namen ist es denke ich klar. Bei der Farbe wird's schon schwieriger und bei der Form würd ich mal aus dem Bauch heraus sagen, bedarf es einer besonderen kreativen Erfindungsleistung. Die kann ich beim Gummifisch, der sich in der Form streng am natürlichen Vorbild orientiert nicht erkennen. Ich kann auch nicht plötzlich ein Patent auf die Form einer Linde anmelden und dann alle Baumschulen, die Bäume verkaufen, die wie eine Linde aussehen mit Lizenzklagen überhäufen.Wenn die Form schon dagewesen ist (naturgegeben) dürfte es verdammt schwer werden, sich das schützen zu lassen. 
Etwas anderes ist z.B. mein gezeigter Entwurf. Ein solches Vorbild aus der Natur ist mir nicht bekannt. So muss ich nur abklären, ob ich anderweitige Rechte damit verletze. Der Tellerschwanz als solches wäre eine Eigenerfindung von irgendjemand, wie auch fast alle anderen 'Schwanzdesigns' von Gufi's.

Und dann gäbe es ja noch den Punkt des Materials. Wenn du eine spezielle eigens komponierte Mischung hast, kannst du sie dir auch schützen lassen. Nicht aber deren Eigenschaften, die womöglich mit einem anderen Stoff genausogut machbar wären.

Die Problematik mit der Form ist eine, die gerade in der Diskussion um Plagiate oft missverstanden wird. Mir soll mal jemand das Patent auf die Form des Easy-Shiners zeigen, auf das sich ja immer dann auch von dt. Händlerseite berufen wird, wenn es um vermeintliche optische Nachahmer des Köders geht. Stichwort Trivialitätsgrenze.

Unabhängig von der ganzen Patentgeschichte, greift womöglich in gewissen Teilen auch das Urheberrecht. Aber dazu solltest du dich wirklich besser fachkundig beraten lassen (und uns dann mitteilen wie's ausging  )


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

@geomujo

Dein Entwurf sieht auf jeden Fall mal durchaus kurios aus  #r 

Beim Thema "Rückwärtslaufender Köder" erinnere ich mich an Joker der so 2010/2010 mal auf den Markt kam - der ist/war vom Konzept her so ähnlich, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

und ganz früher der Flying Lure


----------



## Krabat_11 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*



andal schrieb:


> wäre aber mal interessant auszurechnen, wie viele gummifischerl man verhökern müsste, um bei den horrenden patentkosten wenigstens auf eine schwarze null zu kommen!



richtig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Un das ist noch Werkzeug, Material, Herstellung, Vertrieb, Marketing, Steuern etc, bezahlt ;-))

Hat schon sein Grund, warum wenig patentiert ist in dem Bereich..


----------



## geomujo (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Ja, genau der Flying Lure war dabei der Köder der mir im Hinterkopf rumschwebte. Ich fand das Konzept des damaligen Köders revolutionär. Und gefangen hat er auch! Der Flying Lure ist mit Sicherheit patentiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

das war aber auch 20 - 30 Jahre her (hab da mal was für den Blinker über den Flying Lure geschrieben damals). 

Da lief das noch etwas anders..


----------



## fischbär (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Schön, dass Du solche super Köder selbst machst! Wenn mal einer in der ELbe getestet werden soll, sag Bescheid |wavey:
Nun aber zum Wesentlichen:
Patente gibt es nur für Erfindungen mit ausreichender Schöpfungshöhe. Da es aber schon Gummifische gibt, könntest Du nur einen Gummifisch mit Merkmal XY patentieren (Twister an dern Flossen, eingegossene Rassel etc.) - sofern nicht - wie bei meinen Vorschlägen - schon wer drauf gekommen wäre. So wie ich das sehe ist es aber ein normaler Gummifisch, daher fallen Patente aus.
Das zweite Problem an Patenten: sind nur sinnvoll, wenn man das Geld hat, Nachahmer auch zu verfolgen. Also: fällt vermutlich ebenfalls aus. Da sind schnell tausende Euro Anwaltskosten fällig und am Ende lässt der Wettbewerber das Patent anullieren.
Und genau da wird es interessant: anscheinend werfen Angelprodukte zu wenig Geld ab, um Nachahmer zu verfolgen, daher kopieren auch alle alles gegenseitig. Selbst patentierte Sachen werden fleißig kopiert (Super-Hakenlöser etc.). Nur bei den Echoloten haben sich die Firmen in den letzten Jahren wirklich mal verklagt.
Es wird Dir also mit 99,9999%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit keiner kommen und Dich verklagen, wenn Du einen Gummifisch anbietest. Das Risiko kostenpflichtiger Abmahnung aufgrund diverser Sachen hat jeder Gewerbliche.
Wirkliche Probleme dürften im Moment nur dadurch drohen, dass Firma XY meint, Du hast ihr Urheberrecht verletzt, indem Du ihren Fisch kopiert hast. Solange das aber nicht stimmt, um bei einem Gummifisch dürfte es sehr schwer sein das wirklich nachzuweisen - es sei denn es ist ein Abguss - ist es ein Minimalrisiko. Vor allem, da am Anfang nicht tausende Käufer von Flash J auf Deinen Fisch wechseln werden und Du ihn natürlich nicht so bewerben solltest, dass Verwechslungsgefahr besteht.

tldr: Es ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Problem, das Ding anzubieten.

--> Das ist aber nur meine Meinung, keine Rechtsberatung und wie man mit anonymen Internetmeinungen umgehen sollte - naja, Du kannst es Dir denken.

Was Lieblingsköder angeht: die MB Leute haben ihren Fisch sicherlich auch im luftleeren Raum erfunden und die Herstellungsverfahren mühsam entwickelt.
Dann hätte sich der Kerl halt eine Packung von denen gekauft und bei Youtube die Herstellung angeschaut. Gießen doch genug Leute Gummis, insbesondere solche simplen Formen wie die LK Shads, die sich einfach in Schichten in einer offenen Form gießen lassen.
Wenn man selbst nur die zehnte Variation vom Köder X verkauft, sollte man da vielleicht drüber stehen.

edith sagt:
hab mal den Fish Arrow Flash J Shad angeschaut: andere Maulform, keine Rückenflosse, anderer Schwanz: keine Kopie.

Flying lure: ziemlicher Quatsch. Fängt sicher nicht besser als irgendein xbeliebiger Kopyto,


----------



## geomujo (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Beim Flying Lure geht es auch weniger um die allgemeine Fängigkeit denn mehr um einen ganz speziellen Einsatzzweck bei dem der Kopyto eben nicht mehr mit(hin)kommt. Dennoch ist gerade der Flying Lure ein Paradebeispiel für eine patentwürdige Eigenentwicklng inkl. Urheberrecht.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Hallo,



> eine patentwürdige Eigenentwicklng inkl. Urheberrecht.



Ich dachte immer, Urheberrecht betrifft nur  Literatur, Wissenschaft und Kunst (inkl. Software).

Für nen GuFi käme m.E. entweder Patent oder Gebrauchsmuster in Betracht.

Gebrauchsmuster wäre kostengünstiger,  einfacher und schneller.

Wobei das wie bereits von Vorrednern geschrieben, ziemlich zahnlose Tiger sein können.

Geschmacksmuster könnte ggf. fürs Design in Frage kommen.

Oder ne eingetragene Marke fürs Loge o.ä. .

Ob sich das auch lohnt muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*



geomujo schrieb:


> Beim Flying Lure geht es auch weniger um die allgemeine Fängigkeit denn mehr um einen ganz speziellen Einsatzzweck bei dem der Kopyto eben nicht mehr mit(hin)kommt. Dennoch ist gerade der Flying Lure ein Paradebeispiel für eine patentwürdige Eigenentwicklng inkl. Urheberrecht.



Den Flying Lure habe ich noch im Keller, Farbe pink, ca. vier Stück ungefischt.


----------



## Chris-Rückenwind (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gummifische patentieren #c*

Moin,
hab da evtl nen Interessenten link für die vervielfältigung deiner Gummifische 
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:856103
Dort kannst du dir einfach den File herunterladen und diesen dann bei einem Bekannten mit einem 3D Drucker ausdrucken.
Das erspart die Anschaffung von teuren Spritzformen.


Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------

